# Inconsistant paper tune using thumb trigger release



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

I have had a time paper tuning my bow i switched over to a thumb trigger release a while back and ever since then i cant seem to be consistant with my shot or something. Im going to swith back over to my wrist strap release and see what the outcome is. The way i shoot my thumb trigger is i settle in on my anchor point then apply pressure to trigger with thumb then rotate my pointer and middle finger untill release goes off. im just wondeting what yalls opinion is on this. Ill try to post pucture of my paper tuning results.


----------



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry picture is sideways.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If these were shot without changing your tune between shots, it looks like an inconsistent bow hand to me. 

Bare shaft through paper really show bow hand inconsistency more than almost anything else. 

Here is a great video on bow hand from GRIV:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1p7mGdFNBE&list=PLCeJlNx38q_rYkrdtQxZPYZDzUyuIyk8Z&index=13

Allen


----------



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

Yea i was thinking that to its either my grip or its coming from inconsistant anchor or something but its driving me crazy!!!


----------



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

Iv tried lengthining my draw length cause i thought it might have been to short causing me to use more of my muscles in my bow arm rather then it being locked out using more bone to bone contact but it hasnt changed anything.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

That's not really the best way to fire a thumb trigger release.


----------



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

Im new to this thing so im kinda lost on it. What do you think is the best way.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

ccbrownilm said:


> Im new to this thing so im kinda lost on it. What do you think is the best way.


I try to teach my students to use their back more even while shooting a thumb trigger. Basically you hold the release and use your back muscles to make the release fire, it makes for a very consistent shot and you don't even have to think about it.

Here's a video where Griv talks about the releases. towards the second half of the video he talks about the thumb button releases.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lwxnbrGAvw


----------



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

Allright awesome ill have to give this a try. The way im doing it now when im rotating my fingers i can feel alot of movement in my hand which made me think this is why im getting so many different readings when paper tuning. Thanks for your advice!!


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

The tuning problems are most likely bow hand related, meaning your hand placement on the grip is inconsistent. Also, as X-Force girl said, anchor, place your thumb on the barrel, then use your back to set the release off. I tell most of the people I coach to visualize pulling your shoulder blade around your spine.


----------



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

sounds good!! thanks everybody for advice I really appreciate it. I was looking at the gold tip chart and I think I might be sittin a little weak on my spine. my bow is 29 inch DL 72# and my arrows are cut at 29 inches long. I'm shooting 340's GT velocity pros with a 50 grain insert if that makes a difference. Do yall think I need to go to 300 spine?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ccbrownilm said:


> sounds good!! thanks everybody for advice I really appreciate it. I was looking at the gold tip chart and I think I might be sittin a little weak on my spine. my bow is 29 inch DL 72# and my arrows are cut at 29 inches long. I'm shooting 340's GT velocity pros with a 50 grain insert if that makes a difference. Do yall think I need to go to 300 spine?


Watch this video on thumb trigger execution. This is the most consistent and easiest way I've found to do it. Start at the 4:40 mark. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a1hpKacIRI&index=5&list=WL

As far as arrow spine goes, what bow are you shooting? If you're shooting 72lbs on a bow that has an IBO speed of 290, that's a very different thing than 72lbs on a bow that has a 360fps IBO speed.


----------



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

I am shooting Elite E35 the book that came with it says 29 inch draw length your looking anywhere from 317-320.


----------



## ccbrownilm (Aug 16, 2016)

Allright I think I got it figured out some what...hopefully haha. I was looking at GT arrow chart the other day and if I'm reading it correctly I should be shooting a 300 spine instead of 340 spine. luckily I had a 300 so I shot er and got these badboys on paper. I'm going to walk back tune tomorrow and broad head tune also keeping fingers crossed it goes well!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the follow up!

Question - are these very good results from a single arrow? One of the better techs I know told me to always select the straightest arrow in your quiver and tune with it at three different distances. If you don't use a single arrow, you will likely be chasing your tail.

I should have picked up on this in my first post, but it's been many years since I paper tuned. If the results in the first photo was from several different arrows, you will get that even from a well tuned bow & good execution. Also, this is the Coaches Corner and we often focus on form rather than equipment.

Please accept my apology for missing that. :embara:

Allen


----------

